# Parents positif 🎄



## Louanne (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, un de mes employeurs est positif au COVID. 
Deux de mes autres employeurs réclament que leur enfant soit testé. Celui-ci ne veut pas...
Donc que dois je faire ?

Pour le moment je suis négatif, à quelques jours des fêtes, je suis un peu en stress de devoir annuler notre repas de Noël. Bien sûr, c'est moi qui reçoit ma famille cette année. Si je me retrouve seule, je vais manger de la volaille pendant longtemps 🎄🎅


----------



## kikine (22 Décembre 2022)

bonjour

ben déjà vous n'aviez pas a dire qu'un de vos employeur était positif aux autres employeurs...

donc vous ne faites rien.. et la prochaine fois respectez votre obligation de discrétion professionnelle


----------



## Pity (22 Décembre 2022)

Appliquez déjà le protocole ....
L'enfant du parent positif ne peut pas revenir à votre domicile sans avoir fait un test à J + 2
Si cela n'a pas été fait...il ne peut revenir chez vous

Autre solution, vous pouvez refuser l'accueil de cet enfant, et déduire avec la cour de cassation ses absences.

Dans tous les cas, le parent positif n'a pas le droit de revenir à votre domicile car il est en isolement...
Et pour les autres enployeurs, vous indiquez bien que c'est votre décision qui prime...ils n'ont en aucun cas le pouvoir de vous forcer à faire quelque chose !

Perso...chez moi, c'est refus d'acceuil et je déduirai... surtout à quelques jours des fêtes de fin d'année ! 
Je n'hésiterais pas !


----------



## Pity (22 Décembre 2022)

Et pour en revenir....
Si le parent positif ne veut pas faire tester son enfant...
Le protocole indique que l'enfant ne peut pas revenir chez vous...7 jours d'isolement qui vous seront payés


----------



## Louanne (22 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> bonjour
> 
> ben déjà vous n'aviez pas a dire qu'un de vos employeur était positif aux autres employeurs...
> 
> donc vous ne faites rien.. et la prochaine fois respectez votre obligation de discrétion professionnelle


J'ai 5 employeurs. Je n'ai bien sûr pas préciser de qui il s'agit. Ni de quel enfant.
Comme pour la gastro, je préviens toujours " la gastro ou le COVID s'est invité dans une famille, surveiller votre enfant au moindre symptômes, merci de consulter "


----------



## Louanne (22 Décembre 2022)

Pity a dit: 


> Et pour en revenir....
> Si le parent positif ne veut pas faire tester son enfant...
> Le protocole indique que l'enfant ne peut pas revenir chez vous...7 jours d'isolement qui vous seront payés


Ok, merci beaucoup. Donc ils sont en congés semaine prochaine, je ne devais pas avoir l'enfant. Ça tombe bien.
Je n'ai pas trop été en contact avec le COVID. Donc un peu perdu 😅
Surtout que j'ai eu le message tôt ce matin des parents, qui sont très embêté...


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

L'enfant du parent employeur positif ne pourra revenir qu'avec un test pcr ou antigenique fait à J0
Un autre test est à réaliser à J5

Si les parents ne veulent pas faire tester leur enfant ils ne pourra pas être mis en accueil et votre salaire sera maintenu 

Pour ce qui est des autres employeurs 
Ils ne peuvent rien exiger 
Vous leur dites simplement que vous avez appliqué le protocole et que vous n'avez rien à leur fournir pour justifier vos actions


----------



## Louanne (22 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam
Du coup c'est bien 7 jours d'isolement comme dit Pity s'ils ne font pas de test pour le bb?
Après les autres flippe un peu c'est normal. Ça va se tasser dans la journée. Mais l'annonce les a chamboulé à l'approche de Noël. Mais un accueil collectif c'est ça aussi... Sinon il fallait garder leurs enfants avant les fêtes ( sachant qu'aucune famille ne travaille)
Je comprends aussi que tester un bb c'est pas simple. 
Donc je reste là, le Q entre mes chaises et je temporise , avec le sourire bien sûr 🙄


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Tu sais J'ai eut en 15 jours 2 parents de famille différentes positif au covid
Et leurs enfants n'ont rien eu 
Ni les autres accueillis 

La dernière a à peine 6 mois et il l'on fait tester en pharmacie ça c'est très bien passé pour elle

Si il ne veulent pas faire tester leur petit libre à eux mais dans ce cas on le garde 7 jours et retour à J8

Le protocole est le même pour tout le monde


----------



## Pity (22 Décembre 2022)

Pas de test sur l'enfant...
Pas d'acceuil pendant 7 jours
C'est simple !


----------



## Moodel (22 Décembre 2022)

La règle est simple.
Le PE ayant le covid ne peut pas déposer l'enfant.
Soit l'enfant vient avec un autre parent, soit il ne vient pas.
S'il vient, un test à J2. Si négatif poursuite d'accueil, si positif alors isolement de 7 jours ramener à 5 si plus de symptômes et test négatif à J5


----------



## papillon (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Si un bb peut être testé, test salivaire tout simplement ; ils peuvent même appeler un infirmier/infirmière pour qu'il/qu'elle vienne à domicile


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

@papillon 

Non les tests salivaire ne sont pas recevable pour les enfants de 0 à 3 ans

C'est antigenique ou PCR fait par un professionnel 

Test salivaire autorisé qu'à partir de 3 ans


----------



## Moodel (22 Décembre 2022)

Un test salivaire est un test PCR donc valable pour les moins de 3 ans.


----------



## Nounou 22 (22 Décembre 2022)

Test salivaire pcr réalisable dès tout petit et fiable ....bien plus qu'un auto test qui eux ne sont pas autorisés avant 3 ans . De plus le salivaire chez les moins de 3 ans, c'est un coton-tige passé sous la langue ou dans les joues, ça prend deux secondes. Un bébé de 3 mois à eu ce test et elle était positive tout comme ses deux parents....
Par contre le protocole du 24 août ne donne plus de précisions sur le jour ou le test doit être réalisé, juste que le parent doit faire tester son enfant si celui-ci a été en contact avec un cas covid avéré....


----------



## Valérieg (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour le test salivaire est accepté car c’est un PCR donc possible pour les moins de 3 ans .


----------



## papillon (22 Décembre 2022)

Assmatzam... relisez le protocole... page 12.. "les tests éligibles sont les tests PCR sur prélèvement nasopharyngé ou SALIVAIRE ou antigénique
Les autotests ne sont pas autorisés pour les enfants de moins de 3 ans

donc oui les tests salivaires sont bien autorisés et je dirais même bien moins traumatisant pour un petit qu'un coton-tige dans le nez


----------



## assmatzam (22 Décembre 2022)

Ma PMI à était très claire à ce sujet 

Test salivaire que pour les 3 ans et plus


----------



## papillon (22 Décembre 2022)

ben je croyais qu'il fallait suivre à la lettre le protocole LOL
la PMI se trompe


----------



## papillon (22 Décembre 2022)

il me semble quand même que le protocole émane du gouvernement !


----------



## Griselda (22 Décembre 2022)

1) tu n'as pas à dire aux autres PE qu'un PE est positif, ça ne les regarde pas et c'est secret médical, déjà que tu n'as pas à parler de la santé des accueillis, c'est dire que leur Parents, c'est une faute.

2) ni toi, et encore moins les autres PE ne peuvent exiger un test COVID, il n'y a que le medecin du patient lui même qui peut l'ordonner. S'ils ont peur, ils gardent leur enfant chez eux et sont obligés de te payer quand même car c'est alors une absence pour convenance personnelle du PE.

3) aucun de tes PE ne peut exiger de toi que tu te test, c'est dire qu'il ne peut encore moins l'exiger pour un autre accueilli ou ta famille.

Quand tu sais que l'un d'eux est positif, tu porte un masque et tout au plus te contente de prévenir les autres de se méfier en cas de symptômes car "le COVID semble à nouveau roder". S'ils te demandant des précisions, tu réponds en toute transparence que tu n'es pas autorisée à divulguer qui quoi comment, seulement à les mettre en garde.

Souvent ceux qui exigent des autres qu'ils se testent sont les premiers à ne pas respecter les protocoles pour eux mêmes donc...


----------

